
Digital Forensics: 5 Ways to Spot a Fake Photo - echair
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=5-ways-to-spot-a-fake&print=true
======
jgrahamc
Code to do the cloning detection: [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/02/tonight-im-
going-to-write-my...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-
write-myself-aston.html)

------
noonespecial
They forgot "if the image is facing you from a rack in a supermarket checkout
line, its a strong indicator of a faked photo."

~~~
thomasswift
step 6 train your eye by studying mistakes
<http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/>

------
adrianwaj
In a world of controversy, fake and staged photos can be helpful.

~~~
jpeterson
huh?

~~~
adrianwaj
People fake and stage photos when they find it helps their 'cause,' hence the
need to spot it when it happens. I am not advocating staging them. A
Palestinian kid was killed in a staged shootout with Israel. Truth all the
way.

